# a few ?'s and pics



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

my apple snails have just hatched would it be a good or bad idea to put these in with my rbp fry tank

heres the pics of my fry 24hr's after laying
View attachment 82643

and heres a few from today(1 week after hatching
View attachment 82644

View attachment 82645

View attachment 82646


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I wouldn't because then you would be haveing ot feed the snails and the fry and all the snails do is suck the nutrients out of the water that your fry will need.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce pics, good luck on raising those guys and keep us updated


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice m8

How big are they now?







show us more


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

had alot of death's i think its dew to adding water from the tap maybe i should have taken some from the parent tank but the ones that are living are doing well 
2 weeks old now ill post some pics later

EDIT: my p's are getting ready to breed again


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice p's and i wouldnt cause more waste and deathsput them in a separate tank


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

there is alot of trial and error involved, you look like your doing pretty good so far.

keep us posted


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

on a big downer today







the electric went and water drained from the fry tank the heater popped and massive amounts of fry are dead i have 2-3 left i had a faulty check valve on the pump 
i just hope whats left lives

o and my p's look like they are going to spawn again but dont how long will it be befor they do it again its been about 2 1/2 weeks since the first


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

thats shitty, no worries though, they will spawn again.

you'll be back up and running in no time


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

thetyeman said:


> I wouldn't because then you would be haveing ot feed the snails and the fry and all the snails do is suck the nutrients out of the water that your fry will need.


What are you talking about? If anything, the snails will _add_ ammonia to the water, which would not be a good thing.

As for your fry, don't worry about them dying, you will have another spawn soon. Good luck!


----------

